

Machine Vision on the Horizon: Vitamin D Launches Object Recognition for Video - fjabre
http://www.readwriteweb.com/readwritestart/2009/09/vitamin-d-video.php

======
axiom
Static scenes, no apparent occlusion handling, poor object localization.

If I had to guess I'd say all they have going on in the demo is
straightforward background-subtraction with blob tracking.

Maybe they're working on something more interesting, but haven't got a
compelling demo yet. That being said, they're trying to tackle a _very_ hard
unsolved problem, and quite frankly their chances are low (using HTM is a bad
sign.)

~~~
liuliu
from what I've read, it seems that they are doing something to distribute a
specially designed (tree structure) deep belief network across their clusters.
Maybe the details more complicated (combining more properties of neuron?), and
the results looks like that they just trained a "background-subtraction +
blob-tracking" system.

~~~
axiom
Hmmm... that would be even worse. If you're right they not only have something
that's trivial, but also opaque - as with almost all soft computing
techniques.

------
biohacker42
What exactly is new here? I thought computers could identify and track an
object in video already?

------
pixcavator
OK, let me see... the wide rectangles are cars and the tall ones are people.
Is there anything else?

------
liuliu
How is the new HTM method different from existing one, for example, Deep
Belief Network?

------
wheaties
Anyone download this yet? I'm dying to know what language it's written.

~~~
icey
It looks like it's using Numenta's technology:

<http://www.numenta.com/about-numenta/numenta-technology.php> (link grabbed
from the article)

------
fjabre
Inspiring but kind of creepy... =)

